# Problem with the forum crashing.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Every time I try to access the forum via my desktop, it crashes internet explorer. I think there seems to be advert it's trying to load when it happens.

I can only think that the reason it isn't doing it on my phone is because it doesn't have flash adverts.

Anyone else.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, my work laptop with internet explorer is also doing this.

Works fine on my iPad and works fine in Firefox


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Instal google chrome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why? It should work with IE


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Working fine on my 2 laptops and desktop using ie9.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had this happen a number of times over the last few days too, it comes up as not responding and I have had to ctrl,alt,del task manager and end programme.

Charlie


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for the reports. It's been working fine as well here on my end using IE9, but I'll definitely take a look into it and see what it could be 

Steve


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I have had this happen a number of times over the last few days too, it comes up as not responding and I have had to ctrl,alt,del task manager and end programme.
> 
> Charlie


Ditto


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yep, me too. Only in IE. Been OK the last few days.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Gone Ape said:


> Yep, me too. Only in IE. Been OK the last few days.


Thanks for the confirmation. Please let me know if you see it again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ttforum.co.uk is not responding..........having loads of this last few days.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

its doing it to me now! ahhhhhhh [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Has been fine in Safari but I find it doesn't seem to want to log in on Google Chrome for me :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs here & I always use Chrome. Version 19.0.1084.56.. Try updating to latest ver, if you haven't already got it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Problems here as well


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have had to reload forum several times tonight........it feels like it is timing out on even basic moving from page to page or post to post. to be sure i tried several other sites and np's acessing at all only here


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I keep getting this issue and I am sure it is forum related as I may have 4/5 windows open at any one time and only when on the forum does it freeze and require that I close down my web access completely - very tedious.

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm experiencing this too. But only on my work PC, where I have no option but to use IE. All of the other sites that I browse work okay.

SJ


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's really odd as I use IE9 and have no problems. Mind you, the settings are not quite standard - I've got "compatability view" turned on for the forum. See if that makes a difference - under tools - compatability view settings - enter ttforum.co.uk and check the "Display internet sites in compatability view" is ticked.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers John, I have just done that so will see if it helps 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope still doing it and has just done it 3 times in a row, it is getting to the point where I am visiting the forum less and less due to the continual crashing as I don't want to have other windows open doing things as it crashes the whole lot.

Please sort it out Steve.

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Another one to try is updating your Adobe Flash player. I believe there is also an incompatability between the Flash player and Real Player plug in if you have it installed. - just wondering if the flash ad content could be triggering a problem. Adobe recommend disabling Real Player from the manage plug-ins menu.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Doing it again with me. When it's trying to load, it's definitely an ad that's stopping it.

As with many others, this is my work PC so I can't just upgrade stuff myself.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> Doing it again with me. When it's trying to load, it's definitely an ad that's stopping it.
> 
> As with many others, this is my work PC so I can't just upgrade stuff myself.


+1 just came on at lunchtime and almost immediately it froze my internet and I had to shut everything down :-(

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

So it's not just me thank god


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

same as charlie here.....freezing IE and waste of time even trying to stay on here at times.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Steve (TTFadmin) is looking into it and will update us.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Steve (TTFadmin) is looking into it and will update us.


John i have had no freezing at all tonight so far :? :? :? too many ads and not enough processesing power me thinks.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

As a short term fix I would recommend people install another Internet explorer like Mozilla or chrome as working well with these on my laptop but not in IE


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Steve (TTFadmin) is looking into it and will update us.


Good!

I'm getting the problem since ~ a week that I need to log back in a few times a day :?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, still trying to sort out this strange issue, but can you guys please give IE's built-in function to disable/block flash a try. The instructions below are for IE8, but may also work for IE9.

http://lifehacker.com/5533694/use-inter ... ck-feature

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Steve 

Do you have any suggestions for Chrome users please?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

steve hasn't happened for two days now so whatever you have done or ads kicked off is working bud


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> steve hasn't happened for two days now so whatever you have done or ads kicked off is working bud


The ad has moved from the new position at the top of the forum back to the old position in the pic. At least for me.


----------

